# Help with a Deer Question....



## Eric Hustad (Feb 25, 2002)

Can you walk out to an area you want to push before noon with your gun unloaded?? My understanding is you can as long as your gun is empty and your not chasing game. We would like to get guys in line so we are ready to go, but hunting in the grasslands takes a lot of time to get into position. Any help on this appreciated...


----------



## fishhook (Aug 29, 2002)

I don't see why not. You could be hunting coyotes. Technically if you don't shoot a gun it's not considered hunting. Seems the same to me as setting up to waterfowl hunt long before shooting time.

Got checked by a game warden this year when we were out scouting and since we didn't have any birds he said he had no reason to check our license. (We asked if he wanted to see them cause we thought it was kind of odd) We did however have our guns with in case we saw some ducks that were begging for a bitter ending.


----------



## Eric Hustad (Feb 25, 2002)

That's what we were thinking but with deer season a person wants to be sure. I don't know how things are up in Minot, but we were out scouting deer last night in our 2G1 unit around the grasslands and there is standing water and corn everywhere. We have gotten to know a great landowner there and he said that they have had 13 inches of rain since sept 1. To make things worse we didn't see a single deer till after dark as only 5-10% of the corn is down. Gonna really have to work this year....


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

You would be better off hunting ducks then Bucks! :lol: :lol:


----------



## Eric Hustad (Feb 25, 2002)

I hear ya on the ducks as there were some prime feeds. The problems is we have friends coming from out of state and deer opener is an awesome tradition. I still may lay out a couple dekes and take a break from deer if its slow :wink:


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

I've never heard of anyone having a problem with this unless they started shooting before that time. One problem is the possibility of jumping deer before you can legally shoot.


----------



## DJRooster (Nov 4, 2002)

As long as you don't shoot I can't see it being a problem. If you were getting ready to go goose hunting and are in your decoys more than 1/2 hour before sunrise on opening day and you had a loaded gun it would not be illegal.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

I snuck on antalope at 11:30 while a warden watched me. I talked to him after and he said it is ok. He thought I would shoot before 12:00.
:sniper:


----------

